# Hunter MP rotators



## Adamg77 (May 12, 2020)

So here is my dilemma. My irrigation system that runs the largest portion of my yard is also connected to a portion of my fence line that has large shrubs on it. They are in close proximity to each other. My question is while I am replacing my old fan heads with MP rotators can I come off the first sprinkler head to my shrub and run a 1/2" drip line to all the shrubs? I understand in a standard drip system you would need to reduce the pressure. There are six heads currently servicing the shrubs which are all the adjustable fan style sprayers.

Can I cap off five of them and rub a drip line from the first one closet to the yard?

Thank you in advance I appreciate y'all's input.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Your shrubs really need watering?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Adamg77 said:


> So here is my dilemma. My irrigation system that runs the largest portion of my yard is also connected to a portion of my fence line that has large shrubs on it. They are in close proximity to each other. My question is while I am replacing my old fan heads with MP rotators can I come off the first sprinkler head to my shrub and run a 1/2" drip line to all the shrubs? I understand in a standard drip system you would need to reduce the pressure. There are six heads currently servicing the shrubs which are all the adjustable fan style sprayers.
> 
> Can I cap off five of them and rub a drip line from the first one closet to the yard?
> 
> Thank you in advance I appreciate y'all's input.


I run drip zones for all my shrubs.

You could easily add an inline pressure regulator when you dig it up to plumb in your dripline. You may also want to consider adding a filter to help prevent your drip emitters from clogging.

But just to be clear, you should not mix traditional irrigation heads and drip emitters on the same zone.


----------



## Adamg77 (May 12, 2020)

Unfortunately I'm not sure why the installer put in the irrigation like they did. 8 zones but all of them are mixed with other portions of the yard including these shrubs. I would like to water three small flower beds in between the line of shrubs. I really don't want to have to rip out all the irrigation to install the zones how I want.

I appreciate the input guys!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

So are you looking for information on how to fix what's there, or how to do irrigation incorrectly?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> So are you looking for information on how to fix what's there, or how to do irrigation incorrectly?


 :lol:


----------

